# Reef Regency Cozumel now Wyndham Resorts??



## linthanksu (Sep 3, 2007)

Hello Folks!
Can anyone offer info on the Reef Regency Cozumel which was recently renovated and renamed the Wyndham Resort and Spa??
I own a few Reef Vacation vouchers and wonder if they are still valid...
I've looked online and found a few reviews (TripAdvisor) but nothing  on the resort's website specific to the changes. Any info would be greatly appreciated.  
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jim in Cancun (Sep 3, 2007)

I heard just yesterday that the Reef is indeed a Wyndham resort so I can confirm that but, sorry, I don't know about the other part of your question.


----------



## zzzScuba (Sep 3, 2007)

Ownership remains the same. 
It's merely an affiliation.


----------



## bookworm (Sep 4, 2007)

Wow, Wyndham is busy. It seems like they are making an announcement on a new affiliation every few months. I think you might call them "aggressive." The only thing is, I'm not clear if this will have any impact/benefit at all for Wyndham timeshare owners. It seems to be more about the hotel side of things (and occasionally points can be used for an affiliated hotel, but the large amount needed make it a questionable choice at best.)


----------



## Jim in Cancun (Sep 5, 2007)

The following is from a weekly travel newsletter I receive:

"WYNDHAM HOTELS AND RESORTS is raising its flag in Cozumel after a franchise agreement with the owners of the 402-room Reef Club Cozumel Beach and Dive Resort. The resort will be known as the Wyndham Cozumel Resort and Spa after completing a multimillion-dollar renovation that will bring it up to Wyndham standards. Operating under the Wyndham brand, the resort will continue to be managed by owner Island Properties, based in Cozumel. Located on the southwest coast of Cozumel, the property features eight swimming pools and the largest spa in Cozumel."


----------



## DonnaV (Sep 6, 2007)

I called yesterday to see how this new affilitaion will affect the AI price and the maintenance fees for members. They have yet to set them for 2008. I think that it will be interesting. On the wyndham site there is only like $10 dollar difference between just getting the room and getting the all inclusive.

DonnaV ( reefclubmember@comcast.net )


----------



## Carol C (Sep 6, 2007)

DonnaV said:


> I called yesterday to see how this new affilitaion will affect the AI price and the maintenance fees for members. They have yet to set them for 2008. I think that it will be interesting. On the wyndham site there is only like $10 dollar difference between just getting the room and getting the all inclusive.
> 
> DonnaV ( reefclubmember@comcast.net )



Hi Donna...if you can dig up the actual link, I'd love to see it. I now have alot of FF/Wyn pts I bought resale, and I might want to try the Wyndham on  Coz if the AI fee isn't pricey to tack on. Thanks!


----------



## DonnaV (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi Carol, 
From what I have been told it will not affect the membership or timeshare part of the resort. I too am curious if we can use our Reef Club points at Wyndham. So far no one knows anything, or atleast thats what they are saying. 

DonnaV 
( reefclubmember@comcast.net)


----------



## zzzScuba (Sep 13, 2007)

We'll be there in December.

I was planning on stopping by the Member's Office to see if there were trade possibilities within the Wyndham system.

Will let you know what they say.

*Jeff*
www.diversifieddivers.com


----------

